# Does Anyone have a Carrera Kraken?



## Hugh Manatee (27 Apr 2015)

Hi everyone. The arrival of a large number of vouchers has swayed me towards one of these bikes for my daughter:

http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/mountain-bikes/carrera-kraken-mountain-bike-2015#tab2

The only thing that concerns me slightly are the brakes. These are Clark Exo which are always mentioned as a negative in reviews. I am sure they will be about 178 times better than any brake I have but mine are rubbish!

An experience of them out there? Thanks as always.


----------



## PaulSecteur (30 Apr 2015)

@Hugh Manatee 

I had a 2010 one, it was a decent enough bike - though the fork wasn't up to "proper" off roading with a 100kg porker on it.

Mine had Sram x5 and Tektro brakes on it, it looks like they have been changed, not sure if the replacements are better though. I think mine was £375 with one of their discounts.

Just a suggestion... you could get a Specialized rockhopper for a little less. I suspect it will hold its value better come resale time, and... ermm... It wont have been built by Halfords spanner monkey.

I have had a few specialized bike and they have always ben very well prepped before being released.

Just a thought...

http://www.specializedconceptstore.co.uk/rockhopper-sport-29/33651/15rockhopper


----------



## cyberknight (30 Apr 2015)

PaulSecteur said:


> @Hugh Manatee
> 
> I had a 2010 one, it was a decent enough bike - though the fork wasn't up to "proper" off roading with a 100kg porker on it.
> 
> ...


Looks like clarks brake dual piston brakes according to CRC, frame looks very similar to my subway but with forks that are sussers .


----------



## Hugh Manatee (30 Apr 2015)

Thanks both for the replies. I can get either Evans or halfords vouchers so I'm stuck with them. I won't let anyone loose on the bike until I have been over it myself! The only hydraulic brakes I have ever seen or used are Magura HS33s. Thinking about it, I haven't owned a mountain bike with more than 65mm of fork travel either!

As usual with Carerra, they seem well specced for the price and not the heaviest either. I hope she doesn't grow out of the thing too quickly! I had a weird dream where she ends up at 6'4"

Oh well, I can always use it I suppose!


----------



## Drago (30 Apr 2015)

A fistful of them at work, various recent years. They're ok. Solid, workmanlike, unexciting. Get the job done for years.


----------



## PaulSecteur (3 May 2015)

Hugh Manatee said:


> I can get either Evans or halfords



Evans can get spesh bikes at the discounted price too...

http://www.evanscycles.com/products...29er-2015-mountain-bike-ec073075#BVRRWidgetID


----------

